
Extraordinary levels of organic pollutants in the deepest ocean trenches - RobertoG
http://www.nature.com/articles/s41559-016-0051
======
bootload
_" Polychlorinated biphenyls were once widely deployed as dielectric and
coolant fluids in electrical apparatus, carbonless copy paper and in heat
transfer fluids.[1] Because of their longevity, PCBs are still widely in use,
even though their manufacture has declined drastically since the 1960s"_

Hydrophobic, highly soluble in organic solvents, oils & fats. How long ago
were these pollutants (PCBs) deposited? A quick check shows toxicity was known
and acted on in the 70s. [1] Is this a concentration by old pollution or is it
still happening? The article seems to suggest both.

A higher level article is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13639274](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13639274)

Reference

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polychlorinated_biphenyl](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polychlorinated_biphenyl)

